

Simon Willison: Comet works, and it's easier than you think (server push, instead of Ajax polling) - toffer
http://simonwillison.net/2007/Dec/5/comet/

======
jkush
I'm convinced that Comet style architecture is the next big thing. As the
libraries and tools mature there will be some pretty nifty implementations of
previously impossible or extremely difficult to implement features.

Meebo.com is a good example.

------
Hexstream
Another reason Comet is an appropriate name:

"The data cometh to thou on its own!"

